

Hottest IT jobs for 2011: Project management, security, network admin - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/business-intelligence/140836/hottest-it-job-skills-2011

======
metastew
Generally speaking, what kind of skills are needed for security jobs?

~~~
veb
I guess anything from sql-injection to fixing borked firewalls? I'm interested
to know too.

